# Pics of Birds



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think you will enjoy these pictures. The chimney swifts look prehistoric but they are nice to raise. They are on a straw hat because they need something to cling to, just like they do in a chimney. I usually kept them until they were strong enough to fly on their own and would go outside until I spotted some adults flying in the sky, then I would take the babies out and toss them in the air. Once they were up in the air the adult swifts literally swoop down and "collect" the babies and look out for them. 
The picture of the dove demonstrates that bird have compassion too. I had surgery about 5 years ago for a hole in my retina and had to sit in a chair with my head down (or sleep face down) 23 out of 24 hours for two weeks. This little fellow kept me company.

I hope you like them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Those swifts sure are little cuties!

So right about doves, Lady T. Sometimes, when Poppet Dove was an inside bird, I'd take a nap in the afternoon on a weekend. I think Poppet was somehow puzzled by one of his humans lying so still, for he would make funny little sounds and then fly down from top of 'his' cupboard and land on me, pulling at my shirt buttons, and gently tapping my nose, until I spoke to him. Then he would lie down on my chest and stay put while I napped 

John


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

> The picture of the dove demonstrates that bird have compassion too. I had surgery about 5 years ago for a hole in my retina and had to sit in a chair with my head down (or sleep face down) 23 out of 24 hours for two weeks. This little fellow kept me company.


My sisters friend had to do the same thing exept she had to lay in the bed on her side for 23/24 hours for 2 weeks she also couldn't lift anything over 3 pounds (she has two kids) as well she had a detached retina. Cute birds by the way.


----------

